# Takedown and Alley Lights



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

OK guys does anyone out there have takedown and alley lights built in there beacons I was looking at the Whelen mini liberty super led lighter bar or the ultra freedom super led light bar they both have the take down and alley light options. I plan on mounting it on a back rack Do they really work for plowing in poor lit areas or is it a waste of money. Or are these two lights overkill for plowing, should I just go with something basic like the whelen responder led. Please give me some input.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, I have a Code 3 MX700 thats fully loaded, it has takedowns and alley lights. Personally, I use my take downs lights alot, they flood down in front of the plow better than the headlights do, but i never use my alley lights. they (in my lightbar atleast) are more of a distant spotlight. Im sure in some of the newer lightbars they work better. 
To be honest, I bet a mini lightbar such as the responder you mentioned, in conjunction with some aux lights on the truck might be a more useful setup. On a back rack like you said, you could mount a work light facing each side that might flood the ground better than alley lights in a lightbar.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I use my alley lights all the time, plowing lots with bad lighting and cars every were the extra lights helps. also nice when you pull up to your mail box at night and you need to find the key to get in. JMO


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

I put amber filters on my alley lights and wig waged them, i use my takedowns for extra light in the front.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok guys can I see some pics of your becons with the takedowns and alley lights.


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

this lightbar is a code 3 excalibiur, it has 3 rotators, 2 forward strobes, 2 rear strobes,corner strobes, front wig wags, alley lights wich are wigwaged,take downs, and a traffic advisor in the rear, it is 5 years old and works like a champ!


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

The excalibur the same lightbar as my mx7000, except it is about an inch or two shorter. My lower half is taller and has bigger reflectors. I will try to get some night shots of my takedowns on


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

Alot of the guys on my fd have the mx7000, nice bars


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a fully loaded Mx7000 With a arrow stick and a contoller for it as well. Built it and never used it once.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the Whelen Mini Edge with Alley and Take Downs. I flipped the bar around to utilize the Take Downs as work lights in solid burn mode. The Alley lights came in handy year round for me. I'm still currently shopping for my next bar for my new truck, but no matter what I end up with, it will have Alley and Take Downs in it before it gets mounted. They're exceptional as far output as well. Don't think twice about it.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i have a full size lightbar. it has the dual mr11 led takedowns and alley lights. i work in the forclosure home property care. so i use the ally lights for house numbers, and the takedowns for plow (not yet as the bar only has been useable for a week....) but it will defently light up a dark area.... i have a 911ep millennium that i added the same mr11 led to and it helps. turns the yellowish regular lights to a high def light. i think so anyways. and im shure they can be added to a mini whelen bar. i dont know how well it will work mounted to a back rack. if the mini bar it at roof level i dont think its gona do much at short rage as the roof will get in the way. if it were mounted higher it will work better but look like a sore thumb.....

liberty bar (best i have right noew for picture)








millennium bar


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lighting is a big hobby for me. I have a decent selection of full and mini bars. If you would be interested I could me up with you and show you different ideas in person. Picture don't always do justice for LEDs. I have a friend that has a full liberty with the LED takedowns that I could show you. We could meet at Walmart in Macedonia or that area. Give me a call @ (440)823-9947 if you want some suggestions. Bill


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys just have one more question can you get takedowns on the front and back of the whelen minibars and full size bars.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

on the full size whelen bar there is a aux output on the main control board. you can hook your rear takedown work lights to that, and still have independent control of left right front and rear white lights. the mini bars if there permant mount id imagine they also have a multi conductor cable to control the lights in the bar. as for the magnetic type the one that i ran into was modified from muticonductor cable to a cig plug.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

This is an axixtech torrent with mr-11 style td's/alley's. If you look into a "towman's" lightbar I'm pretty sure you can get them with front & rear work lights. If you only need rear, you could just flip the bar around as long as you didn't have and or need a TA. As for the mini's, I'm not sure about the justice, but I think you can get the mini liberty with both. I do think agree the halos make much better work lights tho, more of a flood than a spot. They do come in handy.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats a sweet lightbar you got, look good on your truck


----------



## Racer26 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't mean to stir up an old thread, but I saw a slick setup on a tow truck not too long ago. They took one of the rotator bars with the built-in 8-bulb traffic advisor on the back, and replaced all the amber bulbs with white work lights of the same style, so it was a solid light strip across the bar when turned on. It looked awesome, and was extremely bright with good light spread.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Racer26;1439530 said:


> Don't mean to stir up an old thread, but I saw a slick setup on a tow truck not too long ago. They took one of the rotator bars with the built-in 8-bulb traffic advisor on the back, and replaced all the amber bulbs with white work lights of the same style, so it was a solid light strip across the bar when turned on. It looked awesome, and was extremely bright with good light spread.


You may have been looking at a dual burn light bar if it was LED. Each head can flash in the chosen color, then be swapped to solid burn in white light tow illuminate the area. It also changes color for flash pattern purposes as well.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Missed the traffic advisor part.....


----------

